# Recommendations for a vice for a pm25



## HellawellCustoms (Feb 5, 2018)

Well I was originally going to buy a vice with my mill I ordered but precision Mathews over looked my email and shipped it withought the vice... Was hoping they'd atleast hook me up with free shipping for missing it but anyways I am now stuck looking to buy a vice and will most likely get screwed on shipping. I live in Canada and for some reason can't find any vices on busy bee or kinfcanada website. What vice do you guys recommend? Looking for something affordable  I also need a rotary table and have no clue what one or what size to  look for. So far in thinking I'll need a 4inch vice.  Any info or suggestions would be great


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Feb 5, 2018)

Let's just get this straight first, the order was placed and paid last week and the machine was ready and on the dock to ship last week, we had been waiting until you had customs straight so we could ship, which you did today. Then you emailed us after that saying you wanted to add a vise, I saw it after the machine already shipped. No problems at all but I just have to state the facts, because many many people will read this and it sounds like we missed it on the order. Its not like we had it on the order and forgot to ship it, you wanted to add it after the order was set and the machine had already shipped. I'd have gladly added a vise to the order if we could have in time. 

 Anyway, I would recommend a 4" For that size of machine, I would check KBC Tools, I think they have a place in Canada.  I can ship a vise from here, but it just costs more then you have to pay the UPS customs which I hear is too much.


----------



## HellawellCustoms (Feb 5, 2018)

qualitymachinetools said:


> Let's just get this straight first, the order was placed and paid last week and the machine was ready and on the dock to ship last week, we had been waiting until you had customs straight so we could ship, which you did today. Then you emailed us after that saying you wanted to add a vise, I saw it after the machine already shipped. No problems at all but I just have to state the facts, because many many people will read this and it sounds like we missed it on the order. Its not like we had it on the order and forgot to ship it, you wanted to add it after the order was set and the machine had already shipped. I'd have gladly added a vise to the order if we could have in time.
> 
> Anyway, I would recommend a 4" For that size of machine, I would check KBC Tools, I think they have a place in Canada.  I can ship a vise from here, but it just costs more then you have to pay the UPS customs which I hear is too much.


Sorry I just re-read my post and I guess it for sound pretty bad. I'm mostly frustrate with myself. This whole thing has been super stressful with the whole customs ordeal and not knowing how this is going to work. No fault of yours. I blew my budget going with the pm seeing how the quality was better. Just sucks I have to deal with shipping again for another item. Sorry for the misconception!


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Feb 5, 2018)

Not a problem at all, just had someone ask already, so had to clear it up!


----------



## mrjbinok (Jun 14, 2018)

I bought a 5" swivel vice when I ordered my PM-25 several months ago.  The 4" is a much better fit for the size of the table/mill.  The swivel base is in a drawer not being used at present and my 5" vice is mounted at a 90 degree angle from what would be a normal setup.  (The swivel base for the 5" takes quite a chunk out of vertical setup range.)  The precision vices that PM sells are top of the line vices IMO.   I needed the extra jaw space initially when I bought my machine but I will soon be adding the 4" to round out my setup.


----------

